# Lake amistad



## anglersurf131 (Mar 26, 2007)

Anybody hunting there latly? Whats the vis and what are the gator gar and buffalo doing?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Always wanted to go fish there... LMB, though!


----------

